# Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe



## Carlitos (17. März 2006)

Halle ihr lieben,

fahre nächste Woche zum ersten mal an die Maas. Gestern habe ich alle Papiere dafür im Angelladen besorgt. Hab gehört, dass es für noobs zeimlich schwierig ist eine gute Angestelle zu finden. Dafür wollte ich euch mal fragen wo ihr immer so angeln geht. Am liebsten sagt ihr mir gute Angelstellen für Zander und Barsch, aber für jeden anderen Tipp bin ich auch sehr dankbar.

Ach so ja, ich wohne in Aachen, vielleicht hat einer eine gute Wegbeschreibung oder sogar eine Gewässerkarte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

hy und wilkommen öcher jung ich glaube nicht das dir hier jemand seine besten angelplätze verrät ,zander barsch on co findest du eigendlich überral an der maas,*maastricht stadt* -und umgebung als kleiner tip ,wünsche dir viel erfog vieleicht trift mann sich ja mal
gruß rolf


----------



## Mac Gill (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Wie krauthis7 schon geschrieben hat -> es gab hier schon einiges böses blut wegen "besten Plätzen" die kurz darauf Leergefischt und abgeräubert wurden...

Ich gebe dir aber gerne folgende Tipps für gute Zanderstellen in der näheren Umgebung:
Maas: Buhnenfelder, Kurven, Hafen(falls erlaubt)
Julianakanaal -> so gut wie überall
Maasplassen auch ringsumm

Material:
Mein Tipp: weisser Twister 12cm am 14-28gr Jigkopf auf dem Booden entlang jiggen -> gibt massig Hänger und abrisse aber sonst auch keinen Fisch!

Ansonnsten -> schau, was die anderen machen, verdiene dir evtl. das Vertrauen von einigen -> lerne das Gewässer kennen -> dann klappts auch mit den Stachelrittern.

Lass dich nicht abschrecken von "Ich sage keine Fangplätze" sind eigentlich alles nette Leutchen hier!


----------



## Mac Gill (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Ach ja -> Welcome on Board!!!


----------



## Carlitos (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

jo, danke Jungens.
ich glaube ich werde mich überaschen lassen müssen.
Auf jeden fall freue ich mich sehr auf meine erste tour. 
bis dann


----------



## Mac Gill (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

komm doch in roermond vorbei -> da kannst du alle kennenlernen -> der thread läuft auch ziemlich aktiv!


----------



## Hanselle 007 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*



 Herzlich Wilkommen !

Das ist ja gut noch ein Angel verückter. Herzlich Wilkommen im Anglerboard das beste was du machen kannst ist lauf doch einfach mal die Maas mit deiner Spinnrute ab und erkunschafte mal selber vieleicht hast du glück und du machst dann einen grossen fang aber dan wie gesagt worden ist dan nicht verraten wo deine gute stelle ist sonst wahr es mal deine gute stelle dan wünsche ich dir noch viel spass und ein dickes Petri.

Und dan noch eins ich währe auch dafür das du mal vorbeischauen solltes in roermond das würde sich lohnen kannst ja mal nächste woche einfach vorbei kommen (Wir beissen nicht keine bange) vieleicht kann dir einer erklären wie du da hin kommst das machen die hir bestimmt. sind auch ganz viele aus Aachen und umgebung da dann fühlt man sich nicht so verloren.


dann auf jedenfall noch viel spass hier im Board 
Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister

Ps: von wo in Aachen kommst du den her ?







http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Fledi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Hallo Carlitos,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen on Board.
Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du am Sonntag (übermorgen) mit nach Roermond fahren. Ich wollte dort sowieso mal die Lage peilen. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich Dir einige Plätze zeigen, von denen man ganz gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann, sowohl an der Maas, am Kanal als auch an den Plassen. Wie gut man dort fängt hängt vom jedem Einzelnen ab.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## Carlitos (18. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

oh danke für eure beiträge und einladungen.
@ Fledi: leider bin ich morgen (sonntag) schon verhindert : (
gerne komme ich mal nach roermond, müsste mir nur einer mal sagen, wo das genau da ist in roermond.


----------



## Fledi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Hallo Carlitos,
macht nix, daß Du am Sonntag nicht kannst.
Wir sind nächste Woche im Hafen von Hateboer. Dort slippen wir ein und aus.
In der Hafenkneipe, beim Geert, werden wir sicherlich zusammentreffen.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthis7 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

hy carlitos warste angeln und wie wars ???


----------



## Carlitos (25. März 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

hi
ich war angeln bei de weert. aber leider nix gefangen, naja aber ist eine sehr schöne gegend da. wo genau trefft ihr euch denn immer da?


----------



## Pitchy (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Hallo Carlitos, nur als Tipp De Weert kannste veressen wenn du in den zwei kleinen Plassen fischst, dort in zwei Jahren nur einen einzigen Zander. Aber direkt da im Hauptarm der Maas wo diese sich teilt kannste mal nen Köfi genau vor die Spitze werfen. Natürlich nur ab 1.6.!! da war mal ne gute stelle vor letztes jahr. letztes jahr ging da aber gar nichts!
im sommer kannste in dem hinteren kleinen plassen wo der campingplatz ist, kleiner yachthafen + kanuclub) gut kleine barsche zocken vom ufer aus. oder mit wurm auf grund mit glück nen mittleren barsch ist auch immer drin.
ansonsten fährst du lieber nicht de weert links richtgung aquaterra sondern rechts zum grossen hafen nachdem du von der brücke runter bist.

übrigens wenn du de weert fährst, dann versuchs mal nicht rechts in die sackgasse über die kleine brücke, sondern fahr mal um aquaterra rum und dann rechts, da kommste an den kanal der immer gut ist und weiter druch kommen noch viele schöne stellen, die ruhiger sind und nicht so überlaufen von unseren vodka-brüdern!!!

viel erfolg diesen sommer auf raubfisch!


----------



## Pitchy (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

ach übrigens wenn du asselt mit deinem angelschein darfst, kommt auf den angelverein an dem deine verguinnung zu grunde liegt, versuchs da mal im asselter plassen odr mündung swalm in maas, ist besser für zander, da die bodenbeschaffenheit für zander idealer ist. nur och mal so am rande. die genaue topstelle musste allerdings selber herausfinden


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (8. April 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

hallo zusammen!
ich war letze woche samstag noch mal an der maas bzw. am juliane kanal zwischen maaseik und sittard (der ort heißt papenhoven) angeln.
habe mit made geangelt und ausserdem auch angefüttert. pose sowie auf grund.
jedoch nichts gefangen.
ein paar hundert meter weiter haben welche 3 tage lange gezeltet und 1 brasse gefangen.
wie kann das sein? mache ich etwas falsch? habe bisher noch nix an der maas oder am juliane kanal gefangen. ist schon ein bisschen deprimierend 

ist das wasser vielleicht noch nicht warm genug? oder angel ich an der falschen stelle?
für zahlreiche antworten wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Pitchy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Neuling an der Maas sucht Hilfe*

Hallo,
also was du falsch gemacht hast ist schwer zu sagen!!! Brasen fängt man an der Maas und Maasplassen mit Futterkorb und MAde überall in Massen! Was meinste wes wegen da die ganzen Russen sitzten  
Allerdings ist die JAhreszeit nicht ganz unerheblich!! Wir waren letztes Wochenende in einem Plassen (Asselter Plassen) und es ging gar nichts!!
Wohlbemerkt ab Mai/Juni haben wir schon Brassen ohne Ende in stolzen größen in Umgebung Roemond gefangen. Ich denke der lange Winter ist dran Schuld!! Die ische stehen noch nicht an den Fangplätzen sondern sehr wahrscheinlich noch in Ihren Winterquatrieren! wo die sind??? keine ahnung!
Dazu kommen noch die Laichzeiten während welchen Brassen oder KArpfen schlechter Beißen und es auch nicht interessant ist auf sie zu fischen. BRassen haben dann nen ekligen Ausschlag und KArpfen sollte man in der Maas in ruhe laichen lassen, gibt ja nicht so viele davon dort!

Wir werden es wohl wieder am Freitag und Samstag versuchen an den Maasplassen oder vielleicht auch mal Kanal. Wir fischen dann mit Winckelpicker oder Feeder auf Grund! Mit 0,20 Hauptschnur und meistens 12,14 Haken mit Made und Futterkörbchen. Um so feiner die Schnüre und Monatgen um so besser derzeit der Erfolg auf Friedfisch!!
Zum Anfüttern haben wir noch keinen Top-Tip herausgefunden für diese Zeit nach so einem langen Winter, herb wird ja in kalten ZEiten gesagt, aber süß hört man auch immer! Große Partikel wie Mais oder HAferflocken sind wohl vorerst noch zu vereiden, weil die Fische sonst zu satt sind um an den HAken zu gehen!
Viel Erfolg dann noch!


----------

